
How to Hack a Turned-Off Computer, or Running Unsigned Code in Intel ME [pdf] - conductor
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/eu-17/materials/eu-17-Goryachy-How-To-Hack-A-Turned-Off-Computer-Or-Running-Unsigned-Code-In-Intel-Management-Engine-wp.pdf
======
vog
I wonder if we reach a point where not only nobody wants to buy that crap
anymore, but components like ME will become illegal.

